
Trello undermining user roles hierarchies for all free teams - iovrthoughtthis
https://help.trello.com/article/1215-team-admin-permissions
======
ThePowerOfFuet
Yep, we just got burned by it. Terrible money-grabbing decision by Atlassian
to hold administrative configuration and accounts behind a paywall.

